# Tein Or Eibach



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

i need to lower my car it looks like a truck which is the lower and the better?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

what model tein and what model eibach?


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

tein s and eibach sportline or pro which is better


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

It depends on what you want.

Eibach Sportline will lower your car more than the Eibach Pro's, but it'll be stiffer. Depends on what you want. I don't know much about the Tein springs though.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

spec peck said:


> tein s and eibach sportline or pro which is better


Just becuase of what people are saying i'd go with the prokit. The drop is reasonable and the rates are very good. the sportlines are good springs also but the drop is a little much for the rates and you won't get as much performance from them as you would the prokit on stock struts. I wouldn't even get the tein s-tech springs.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

I put some H&R Springs, dropped my SE-R about 1.7inches. I like how it handles, it's pretty stiff, but not too much, and cornering is very good.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Yamakasi said:


> I put some H&R Springs, dropped my SE-R about 1.7inches. I like how it handles, it's pretty stiff, but not too much, and cornering is very good.


H&R Springs are also nice. I have progress, but I'm getting some Tein Basics soon.


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

see im really into drag so the handling is just a plus what would help me out of the hole?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Pro kits or Progress.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

spec peck said:


> see im really into drag so the handling is just a plus what would help me out of the hole?



Go with the prokit, you'll be happy.


----------



## Fuel (Jan 19, 2004)

Motor mount inserts 

I have the Prokit. I like them ALOT. But I don't know what the performance diff is between the Prokit and Sportline is. Sportline is lower, don't know about better.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

spec peck said:


> see im really into drag so the handling is just a plus what would help me out of the hole?


i have Tein and they handle good


----------

